# VK - New Stock & Restocks



## Gizmo (17/8/16)

*NEW STOCK*
Lemaga 8 in 1 Coil Box
Crius Replacement Glass
Nautilius X Replacement Glass
Protank 4 Replacement Glass
Target Pro Replacement Glass
TFV8 Replacement Glass
Tornando Nano Replacement Glass
Griffin 25 Replacement Glass
Subtank Nano Replacement Glass
Subtank Mini Replacement Glass
Melo 3 Replacement Glass
Lychee Replacement Glass
*
RESTOCKS*
I2 & I4 Chargers
Limitless+ RDTA Black
Subvod Mega Stainless Steel
Kangertech OCC 0.5Ohm
UD Bags
iJust 2 Replacement Glass

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html​

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

